# Veggies & Fruits..Which Ones To Give My Cha Cha???



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,
The great news is that on Tuesday (Cha Cha's 7 months b-day), She started eating only the hard kibble!!!! It's a MIRACLE!!! I give her Merrick Puppy Plate!! It's hollistic & she really likes it! Thank goodness. 
My question is, in this food there are dried carrots, sweet potatoes and pea's She seems to LOVE the veggies ALLOT! Can anyone give me a list of fruits & veggies that are ok to feed her. She is full grown at 3lbs. and I want to keep her on a natural & healthy diet. Help please!!!
Thanks, Jellybn1


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just posted this guide to giving your dogs fruit on another thread:

http://www.pet-grub.com/appendixA/scene7.pets

As far as veggies go, baby carrots, frozen green beans (thawed), peppers, squash, really whatever they will eat and doesn't cause tummy upset.

My Lady is diabetic and prior to be diagnosed, her idea of a treat was a Snausage or Beggin Strip. I never would have believed how much she loves her veggies. She has a real addiction to green beans!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I doubt ChaCha is full-grown at 7 months..


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I am working with the "Animal Medical Center in NYC. They are a "renowned" and prestigious hospital. Maybe their wrong. Also, both parents were 3lbs. We will see... Thanks, Jellybn1


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Jun 16 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I am working with the "Animal Medical Center in NYC. They are a "renowned" and prestigious hospital. Maybe their wrong. Also, both parents were 3lbs. We will see... Thanks, Jellybn1
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








that's sad. where on earth did you buy your puppy?


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 16 2005, 06:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that's sad. where on earth did you buy your puppy?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73183
[/B][/QUOTE]


Why is it sad? In a little bit with some exercise to develop some muscle that dog would probably be 4 lbs. well within standards! 

My puppy Mia is 5 lbs because she is solid muscle from running around in the yard but size wise you would think she is 3. Which to me is perfect. My other one is a Bichon with straight hair (maltese at 10 1/2 lbs for now) sold to me as a Maltese whose parents were 5 and 7 lbs? So secretly I am envious and happy for those whose maltese end up being healthy yet small.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

size shouldnt matter... health is the most important thing.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

your puppy still has five more months give or take to go untill full grown... but I would not worry about it. Like kodie said , so long as your puppy is healthy that what matters and it seems to me she eating healthy.

Have you tried the Merrick stew soup. Chester and chelsey go nuts for it ... I give it to them on fridays when we eat out... I figure they can eat out too. 
gee I have never seen them eat so fast. I also put some of there kibble in it the last time cause I thought they did not have enough food... they both eat in there creats or chester will end up with no food. He is such a gentelment he will sand back and watch chesley eat until she is done then when he goes ... there nothing left for him. 
anyway when I checked there created... all he merrick stew was gone and both of them left the kibble behind like it was the worste tasting food.








Chester love lettes , we don't know why but he goes nuts for it. We just give him a very small piece.. They both like to chew on carrots but they don't eat it unless it in the merrick stew. They will chew the carrot to tiny bits and leave the mess for me to clean up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've neevr heard of Merrick foods before, so I goggled it. Sounds yummy and very healthy!

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 27 2005, 10:03 AM
> *I've neevr heard of Merrick foods before, so I goggled it. Sounds yummy and very healthy!
> 
> http://www.merrickpetcare.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113902*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the link! Do you know of any national chains that may carry it? Thanks in advance! Always learning something new on this forum!!!!!! Thanks to all who share!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Oct 27 2005, 01:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! Do you know of any national chains that may carry it? Thanks in advance! Always learning something new on this forum!!!!!! Thanks to all who share!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113992
[/B][/QUOTE]
There is a store locator on their website.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There's a store locator in the top righthand corner.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't know about National chain stores.........my local pet store has it. The Merrick canned is real messy (soupy) and caused Frosty lots of tummy rumbling and loose stools. It is possible he would have gotten used to it, but I didn't want to go through the icky bottom until he did.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 27 2005, 03:11 PM
> *Don't know about National chain stores.........my local pet store has it.  The Merrick canned is real messy (soupy) and caused Frosty lots of tummy rumbling and loose stools. It is possible he would have gotten used to it, but I didn't want to go through the icky bottom until he did.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114001*


[/QUOTE]

I only give it to them as a treat on fridays.. chester also has a real senstive stomack and seemed to be on ok on it. Maybe your puppy is not used to something in it... 

yep it is real soup, that why it's messy... I guess you can try to make you own as well eliminating anything your puppy tummy can not handel
I would not give the soup to them everyday.. I how is there normal can food?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> *size shouldnt matter... health is the most important thing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ditto


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby won't eat any canned food, especially those with gravy or soupy content. I have tried just about every brand and he just simply won't touch it.
I now have him on Royal Canin for small dogs and it a kibble and a miracle too because he loves it. This would have to be the first kibble he has actually eaten without any problems.
I also give him any food we are having mixed with the kibble, he loves broiled steak, steamed chicken breast, any veggies except the baddies like onion, garlic and corn. He loves salad vegies, particlarly raw carrot, red bell pepper, celery, lettuce. I would have to say his favorite is carrot, peas and beans and bell peppers either cooked or raw.
We also give him the occasional teaspoon of natural yoghurt and cottage cheese which he loves.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my Siamese will only eat Royal Canin, too. I just wish they hadn't cheapened the ingredients when they started marketing it here under Waltham. I had fed it years ago to my cats and swore by it, then couldn't get it for years. I was so thrilled to find it again until the local pet boutique owner told me they had stopped carrying it because the company had changed the formula and started adding corn and other cheap fillers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just read the lable and you are right there are corn fillers included in the ingredients so I called my vet and asked her what she thought about it. Her answer to me was that the nutritional value of the product is very good and if Scooby is happy to eat it then by all means give it to him. Considering that it is the only kibble that he has taken to readily and he is actually eating much better on it I fully intend to keep him on it. You have no idea how many different high quality natural foods we have tried and ended up giving away to neighbors because Scooby just won't look at them.
The vet says that because he is getting other foods as well he is doing great on the Royal Canin and he is very healthy.
I like it because it is small bits for small fussy dogs and that is exactly what he is. the little stinker


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> *size shouldnt matter... health is the most important thing.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Health is number one, but I have to disagree a bit on the size.







If size did not matter, wouldn't we all have rottweilers or a gorgeous Pyrenees?









A healthy within standards maltese makes it very convenient to take along while travelling! That was one of my considerations, being able to take puppies along on airplanes.

However, by the time they are full grown we are too attached







to them to get rid of them because of their size, which they had no control over! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Vegetables Sir N Likes: red bell pepper, yellow bell pepper, cherry tomatoes, baby carrots, spinach, kale, other assorted greens that I don't know the names of, potatoes, pumpkin, squash, cucumber

Fruits Sir N Likes: apples, oranges, bananas, blueberries, mango, cherries, raspberries, peaches, plums, grapes (yeah, I know, he no longer gets any), fruit smoothies (that I make and that do not have any added sugar)

Other things Sir N Likes: millet, brown rice, un-hulled barley, tofu, soy milk, Juvo breakfast drink when made with soy milk

Vegetables Little C Likes: nothing, but will sometimes consent to wetting her tongue with a mixture of greens that was sent through the food processor with a lot of tofu

Fruits Little C Likes: apples when diced finely or sent through the food processer

Other things Little C Likes: millet, brown rice, un-hulled barley, tofu, soy milk, Juvo breakfast drink when made with soy milk, soiled tissues (the more snot the tastier), lint from between my toes, toenail clippings (mine, hers, and Sir N's) and sand.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd+Oct 28 2005, 06:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Health is number one, but I have to disagree a bit on the size.







If size did not matter, wouldn't we all have rottweilers or a gorgeous Pyrenees?









[/B][/QUOTE]
I wouldnt have a rottweiler or pyrenees.... I like the Maltese breed.. We were talking about the MALTESE BREED... not other breeds. The size of a MALTESE... is not important because sometimes there are pups out there and have no home... they are healthy just not in the size standard... and there could be a pup in standard and only 4lbs but is sickly. Now do you see my point. -_-


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Oct 28 2005, 09:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt have a rottweiler or pyrenees.... I like the Maltese breed.. We were talking about the MALTESE BREED... not other breeds. The size of a MALTESE... is not important because sometimes there are pups out there and have no home... they are healthy just not in the size standard... and there could be a pup in standard and only 4lbs but is sickly. Now do you see my point. -_-
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114204
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. The focus should be on the health of the puppy. The Maltese breed is a toy breed....they are small dogs. Comparing a Rottie to even a 13 lb Malt isn't comparable. I think what Kodie's mom is trying to say, is she shouldn't be so concerned with the size of her pup (letting us know in every post how tiny her Malt is), that there really is not point. Just be concerned with keeping the pup healthy.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar loves apples, green beans, and baby carrots!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Oct 28 2005, 11:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The focus should be on the health of the puppy. The Maltese breed is a toy breed....they are small dogs. Comparing a Rottie to even a 13 lb Malt isn't comparable. I think what Kodie's mom is trying to say, is she shouldn't be so concerned with the size of her pup (letting us know in every post how tiny her Malt is), that there really is not point. Just be concerned with keeping the pup healthy.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114272
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi, all I am saying is that we picked Maltese because it is a toy breed. They are gorgeous, affectionate, smart... etc... and noone wants a sick dog no matter what the breed. All I was saying is that we can't totally ignore the fact that we picked maltese also taking into consideration their small size. Which by the way, anything under 20 lbs is a small dog anyway. But I like the "dustmops with drive" around me!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 27 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Have you tried the Merrick stew soup.  Chester and chelsey go nuts for it ... I give it to them on fridays when we eat out...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

buttercup loves all things merrick, too! she goes just berzerk for it. and carrots too, like your two, she used to chomp chomp chomp the carrots for what seemed like EVER...only for me to find that i now had off-white carpet with orange sprinkles. it took her a while to figure out she could actually EAT this stuff LOLOL

she's no longer decorating the carpet, but still loves her veggies. 

ann marie and the "broccoli? who said broccoli?? where??? i WUB broccoli!" buttercup


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Oct 27 2005, 02:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...yep it is real soup, that why it's messy... I guess you can try to make you own as well eliminating anything your puppy tummy can not handel
I would not give the soup to them everyday.. I how is there normal can food?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114006
[/B][/QUOTE]
the buttercup gets a spoonful of their canned with each bowl of kibble she gets. it is messy, but in the small amount she gets, it doesnt completely soak or moisten her kibble, as it's devoured before it has the chance LOL her favorites are the thanksgiving day dinner and granny's pot pie. we're trying their kibble next, just for variety's sake. 

interesting that frosty had yuckypoo as a result of it! the buttercup is very sorry to hear that, and she said if you decide to exorcise the remaining merrick canned food, she'll be there to perform the exorcism for you. hehe. (yes, like i never feed her or something...)

ann marie and the "no matter how much i eat...or dont eat...you wub me just the same, dontcha momster?" buttercup


----------

